# Virgin goes too far...



## caravanman (Nov 20, 2013)

Virgin train overruns platform...http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/chester-station-virgin-train-crash-2812395


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 20, 2013)

As Maxwell Smart use to say, Missed it by that much!"


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 20, 2013)

Silver Streak on the other side of the Atlantic!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 20, 2013)

A couple of the comments are stupid. But it shows that Americans are not the only stupid and "sue happy" people - Brits are too!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2013)

... not a virgin anymore.

(sorry, I couldn't resist a setup like that)


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 20, 2013)

RyanS said:


> ... not a virgin anymore.
> 
> (sorry, I couldn't resist a setup like that)


I was so waiting for a comment like that. Thanks, Ryan, for upholding AU's standards


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 20, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> A couple of the comments are stupid. But it shows that Americans are not the only stupid and "sue happy" people - Brits are too!


My pleasure.....


----------



## fredevad (Nov 21, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > ... not a virgin anymore.
> ...


Oh I think caravanman beat both of you to it with the title of the thread.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for noticing, Fredevad.

Ed


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Anderson (Nov 24, 2013)

So, if you overshoot the bumper and you're in a car that makes it off the tracks, does that count as rare mileage?


----------

